

Prediction: Amazon To Launch Search Engine - teaflow
http://www.timflores.com/2011/11/14/amazon-the-search-giant/

======
wmf
From 2004-2010 they had a search engine:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A9.com#A9.com_Website>

